# 65 tri power jetting



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I put together my 65 tri power last week end and I am hoping to get in on next week end.
I was checking the jet sized to see what was recommened and found I am off some
The car has the stock ST300 trans and 3.08 gears. it does have a bigger then stock cam. seems to make most of the power from 3000-5500 RPM, I am hoping the tri power will give it a better low end over the Edlebrock performer.
My jetting is
Front.66 Center 63 rear 66
I have read it should be 70/60/70
Should I just hold off and get the rights jets first or just see how it runs.
I am at sea level and with the humity and heat here should not be over 3000ft adjusted alt.
thanks for any advice


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I would put .068 or .070 jets in the end carbs. That will not affect fuel economy, but will give your engine good throttle response and mid & upper rpm power. I often use .073" jets in the end carbs on these setups. I think you will get a bog when opening the throttle, especially if 10% ethanol is the gas you have in NC. 

Center carb had .060" jets from the factory. You may have to go to .062" jets if you are stuck with using E10. I've had poor throttle response and "lean manners" when running anything smaller than .062" jets in these setups with the E10. 

Let us know how it runs!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree with Richard B....he has a reputation as a knowledgable "Tri-Power man"...E:cheers


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you think I can stay with the 63 center or is that a little much.
I will look at some 68s for the end carbs


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Drive it and see. I agree with Mr. Bonske 100%.


----------

